# Lamberjack lake



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Can aybody tell me where Lamberjack is in Fostoria ? Atleast I think its in fostoria. Where in relation to reservoir #5 and 6.


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

It is on Central I believe.

There are two small reservoirs side by side Lamberjack is one of them. Caught many, many rainbows out of there this fall. Large catfish also. 

If you need any specific directions, please pm me.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I found it , thanks yall for the info. I went out there today for about an hour or less and caught one rainbow trout on a small panther martin spinner I used in Georgia. Gold blade, black body with yellow dots....it seems to work when others wont. It was blowin cold and nasty out so I didnt stay long.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

the hot bait earlier this trout season was corn. i dont know how many of the 1000 trout are left but obviously theres atleast one. we had fair luck on waxies too.


----------

